# "Ping Out" on Hutch



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 9, 2016)

The bottle club here calls this a peen- or ping-out when seen.


The glass company hammered out the words ALEX SAMPLE in the mold and replaced the plate for it with The Double Eagle Bottling Co. of Cleveland, Ohio.

I'm not sure what Alex Sample was but assume it was a sample for Alex, possibly with blank or standard plate. They then re-used the mould for The Double Eagle. 

Unlisted variant.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 9, 2016)

Alex Sample was a person, and the original bottle read "Alex Sample, Macon Ga."  There's a picture of an original one here: http://dixiesoda.com/maconhutch.html  Quite the distance between Macon and Cleveland!  I wonder how the mold came to be reused for a company so far away from the first.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 9, 2016)

May check Macon Ga. Business directory on google books . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottBSA (Jun 10, 2016)

I have a few bottles that have reused molds.  I think they add to the interest of the bottle.

Scott


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks, Canadian Bottles. Interesting last name Sample is. I assume the glass house that made the bottle made bottles for half the country likely East of the Mississippi. That explains why they're so far apart.

Scott, it really sets them apart.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 10, 2016)

A lot of the Funkey bottles from Detroit will have the Y Peened out & it will say Funke. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 10, 2016)

LOL, I misread that as funky, like odd or funny. LOL.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 10, 2016)

NO, Here's a pic of some Funkey's or Funke.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 10, 2016)

I like the third.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 10, 2016)

This Funkey Hutch is extremely rare as most have the Y peened out. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 10, 2016)

Why was there a Y?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 11, 2016)

From my research all his earlier bottles from 1879 & before had the Y. After 1879 he decided to drop the Y. If my research is correct & the first hutch came out in 1879 then the Funkey with a Y would be a 1 year & first year for that hutch? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 11, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 11, 2016)

So Funke was pronounced as one syllable? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 11, 2016)

Those are nice bottles, not funky at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 14, 2016)

I have painted the bottle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 15, 2016)

cool looking bottle Bear, kinda looks like a double duck tho, with that big beak, like a honker..........


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 15, 2016)

They're actually bigger. I just try to leave the very edges of the embossing blank. LOL.

It is strikingly similar to the Austrian eagle.


----------



## carling (Jul 18, 2016)

Funny seeing this post.  I have the same Double Eagle hutch bottle with the "Alex Sample" on it.

Rick


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 18, 2016)

Very neat. They came from the same mould.


----------

